# [Polish NR] Michał Halczuk - 7x7 2:43.15 Single, 2:53.02 mo3



## arcio1 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Sajwo (Jun 24, 2014)

too bad about that 3:08


----------



## RayLam (Jun 24, 2014)

avg 0.24s faster than Lin Chen.So MH is the 3rd


----------



## szalejot (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice job! Congratz.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow he turns fast lol... So close to WR


----------

